# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  "योग" से करे  थायराइड की समस्*या को दूर |||

## Apurv Sharma

थायराइड की समस्*या थॉयरॉक्सिन हार्मोन के असंतुलित होने के कारण होती है। इस हार्मोन की वजह से पूरे शरीर की कार्यप्रणाली प्रभावित होती है, जिसमें ऊर्जा में कमी होना , चिड़चिड़ापन, वजन असंतुलन, रक्तचाप आदि लक्षण शामिल हैं। योग से शारीरिक, भावनात्मक और आध्यात्मिक कायाकल्प प्राचीन पद्धति का तरीका है। योग के विभिन्न आसन थायराइड पर नियंत्रण पाने के लिए सहायक सिद्ध हो सकते हैं।इसके लिए आपको नियमित योगाभ्यास की जरूरत होती है। आइए जानें कौन से आसन करके आप  थायराइड के रोग को योग द्वारा भगाया जा सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*विपरीत करणी आसन :-*सबसे पहले पीठ के बल लेट जाएं फिर दोनों हाथों और दोनों पैर आपस में जोड़ें। अब दोनों पैरों को धीरे-धीरे ऊपर उठाएं। पहले 30 डिग्री, फिर 60 डिग्री और 90 डिग्री तक आकर पैरों को रोक लें। अब दोनों हाथों को नितंबों पर रखकर पैरों को ऊपर उठाएं और दोनों कुहनियों को जमीन पर ही रखें। अब पैरों को सीधा रखें और हथेलियों के सहारे कमर को ऊपर उठाने का प्रयास करें। इसके बाद धीरे-धीरे वापस हाथों के सहारे कमर को नीचे लाएं। फिर पैरों को 90 डिग्री के कोण पर लाएं और इस स्थिति में थोड़ी देर रूकें रहे । यह योग उन लोगों को नहीं करनी चाहिए जिन्हें हाई ब्लडप्रेशर या हर्ट से संबंधित, स्पोंडलाइटिस और स्लिप-डिस्क की शिकायत है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*मत्स्यासन व हलासन :-*

मत्*स्*यासन में आप  पीठ के बल सीधा जमीन पर लेट जाएं| फिर अपने पैरों को आपस में जोड़ लें। अब अपने दोनों हाथों को गर्दन की पास रखें और हथेलियों का सहारा लेते हुए गर्दन को उठाने का प्रयास करें। अब दोनों हाथों को जांघ पर रखें। वापस आते समय दोनों हथेलियों के सहारे गर्दन को दोबारा उसी स्थिति में वापस ले आएं। 


हलासन में पीठ के बल लेट कर अपने पैरों को मिला लें। अब धीरे-धीरे दोनों पैरों को एक साथ ऊपर उठाएं और पैरों को 30, 60 और 90 डिग्री के कोण पर लाकर रोकें। अब दोनों हाथों पर जोर देकर पैरों को सिर की ओर थोड़ा सा झुकाएं। जब पैर जमीन को स्पर्श करने लगे, तो दोनों हथेलियों को क्रॉस करके बांधे और सिर पर रखें।

Attachment 906592

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ब्रह्ममुद्रा व नाड़ीशोधन :-*ब्रह्ममुद्रा आसन के लिए वज्रासन में या कमर सीधी करके बैठें और गर्दन को 10-15 बार ऊपर-नीचे, और फिर दाऍ-बाऍ करें। और इतनी ही बार क्लॉक वाइज और एंटी क्लॉक वाइज घुमाएं। 



और नाड़ीशोधन प्राणायाम में कमर और गर्दन सीधी करके बैठें और फिर एक नाक से धीरे-धीरे लंबी और गहरी सांस लेकर दूसरे नाक से निकालें। यही क्रिया फिर दूसरी नाक से भी करें। इस कम से कम 10 बार दुहराएं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*उष्ट्रासन व धनुरासन :-*
घुटनों पर खड़े हो जाएं। फिर पीठ को पीछे की ओर झुकाते हुए दोनों हाथों से एडिय़ों को पकड़कर अपनी गर्दन पीछे की ओर झुकाएं और पेट को आगे की तरफ उठाएं। चूंकि इस आसन में शरीर ऊंट की आकृति जैसा हो जाता है। इसलिए इस आसन को  उष्ट्रासन कहा जाता है। इस स्थिति में 10-15  बार सांस धीरे-धीरे लें और छोड़ें। 



धनुरासन में पेट के बल लेटकर दोनों टखनों को पकड़ लें। (इस आसन में शरीर धनुष के सामान हो जाता है।) फिर गर्दन, सिर, छाती और घुटनों को ऊपर उठाकर 10-11 बार धीरे-धीरे लंबी और गहरी सांस लें और छोड़ें। 

यह सब आसन थायराइड को दूर करने के लिए है पर आप इस बात का ध्यान रखें कि आप इन आसनों को किसी विशेषज्ञ की देखरेख में ही करें।

----------

